# Atlas QC42 Lathe - Buy??



## wachuko (Oct 10, 2021)

Not sure if that drill press that I just got did something to me or what... just love the looks of it.  So that got me to continue to look for old machines...

It is an Atlas, I think it is 10" but the ad has it as an Atlas QC42 12x42 lathe... 2 broken handles.  No tooling except for the 3 jaw chuck...
























So a few questions:

1. Would this be something worthwhile getting?
2. Or just another money pit that will sit as another project in the corner of my garage?
3. Is this a better lathe than the HF 9x20 I just got?  Meaning, buy this one, sell the HF 9x20 and still get the PM1236?
4. Or keep the HF 9"x20", get this one and forget about the PM1236??
5. Or stay the course... continue learning with the HF 9"x20" until the PM1236 arrives...

Or am I just blinded by the art-deco look of these machines, the nostalgia... In my mind I have this fantasy of seeing it with a new coat of paint and all fully restored... but that might just be me fantasizing of an unreal future...

I said I was not going to entertain an old lathe because of the so many unknowns...  but here I am...


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 10, 2021)

I don't think Atlas properly made a 12" lathe, they did make a 12" for Sears sold under the Craftsman brand. 

Some older lathes used a somewhat confusing overall length rather than the now more common between centers. 42" is probably 24" between centers.

1 maybe
2 yes
3 maybe
4 up to you, neither of these lathes are equal to the PM1236, but they may be enough for you.
5 I can't answer that for you

Sorry pretty soft answers but so much is up to you and what you want. If you enjoy working on old machines and the price is right, then getting the Atlas may be worthwhile. The Good, it has the original stand which if you are enjoying the look of old tools is a plus, the stands also add a fair bit to the price. The bad little tooling. Getting it tooled up could be expensive, particularly if you want to stick with vintage tooling to keep the vintage look going.

Not to disparage a machine but Atlas was the low end of the machine tool market. They are not bad machines but were very much aimed at the light industrial and home hobby market. Lots of people have Atlas / Craftsman lathes and are quite happy with them, so kind of personal if you are one of them. They main complaint against Atlas / Craftsman is the flat ways, and light weight compared to similar lathes from others (South Bend and Logan primarily).
The PM1236 is a better machine, but that comes with a price tag. The Atlas could be better than the 9x20, it has a QCGB and in general I'd say it is better, but you have tooling for the 9x20, and know it some now. Does this particular Atlas have issues would be a consideration.

If the price is right, this could be a fun project, that you could break even on or even make a little extra on. If it has issues or the price is not right could be a money pit. If you get it you can decide which lathe(s) to keep after playing with it. Is it silly to buy? Maybe but it could be that like many here you may be developing a hobby of fixing up machines, it can be addictive why else would I have 5 small lathes 8" or smaller...


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 10, 2021)

The PM1236 would be my chose. The good thing about the Atlas is having a quick change gear box for threading. I would be cautious of there being more damage than just the broken handles. The broken handles may be because the lathe has been dropped. Check close for any additional damage,especially make sure the cross feed screw and compound screw are not bent.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 10, 2021)

If I wanted a lathe, I would not be interested in this.  If I wanted a project, maybe.   But there are a lot more interesting projects that would have much more value when completed.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank you guys... like I said in another thread, left alone, I get carried away...  That lathe popped up locally for 900.00.  I just loved the looks of it and the fact that it had the original table as well.  Something about the look of maple top combined with metal... I was kind of daydreaming... seeing it all nice and restored in my head.

An then there is this Southbend also for sale a few hours drive away...




I will stay the course and wait for the PM1236 to arrive... back to working on getting two items off the wife's honey-do list...


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 10, 2021)

If you like it and have the desire to fix it up,  buy it.   Keep the HF unit until you get the PM1236.  Then sell the HF unit and use the PM1236.  Fix up the Atlas and enjoy your accomplishments!   It looks like cool little lathe but it won't take the place of the PM1236.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 10, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> If you like it and have the desire to fix it up,  buy it.   Keep the HF unit until you get the PM1236.  Then sell the HF unit and use the PM1236.  Fix up the Atlas and enjoy your accomplishments!   It looks like cool little lathe but it won't take the place of the PM1236.



Then the question becomes, is the 900.00 a fair price?


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 10, 2021)

That,  I have know idea on.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 10, 2021)

Atlas did indeed make a 12" as well as one with Sears badging
The QC42 shown looks like it might be a bit worn- I'd pass
-M


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 10, 2021)

I've done a lot of good work on my 12" Craftsman, certainly not top of the line, but good machines. the 2' bed may be a drawback for some work, but I don't recall ever doing anything on mine that required more than that, though I have the longer bed on mine. $900 is not at all unreasonable, but you can always offer less. My recommendation would be buy the Atlas, go through it enough to use, and later buy a 1440 sized or larger used machine. As if your anything like many of us, you are going to eventually want bigger. Of course I like working on older machines, and some don't. Mike


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 10, 2021)

When is the PM supposed to show up?  I ask, because as soon as it arrives
it will probably get all the attention.  The price isn't bad, but the lack of tooling
means if you plan on using it you'll dump money into it that you probably won't
get back when you sell it.  I'd pass.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 10, 2021)

Mike, thank you for the feedback.

I already have the PM1236 ordered (placed the deposit back in August)... not going bigger than that simply because this is just a hobby where I do not plan on making anything bigger than what that lathe would do... 

I will email the seller to see if I can stop by to take a look at it.  To see if I can get more on the history of this lathe...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 10, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> When is the PM supposed to show up?  I ask, because as soon as it arrives
> it will probably get all the attention.  The price isn't bad, but the lack of tooling
> means if you plan on using it you'll dump money into it that you probably won't
> get back when you sell it.  I'd pass.



Sometime in January???  Not sure at this point.

Most of you are telling me to walk away... I will just let this one go... I have the 9x20 to keep me busy until the new one arrives...

Thank you guys! Back to normal programming.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 10, 2021)

It's always fun to look at machine tools....

Should you buy it? Well, I've only owned one craftsman/atlas and it was much smaller. I fixed it up and spent more money than it was worth getting it going. Using it, after my Seneca Falls.... Well, disappointing.

For frame of reference I was corrected on a recent thread when I suggested a 2hp motor for one of these, people in the know said 3/4hp would be more than you'll ever use.

I'd pick it up for $500 but it would be tempting to just part it out and double my money.

John


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 10, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Then the question becomes, is the 900.00 a fair price?



Assuming it doesn't have any serious issues, around here $900 would be a decent price. Assuming your prices are similar, and there are no big hidden surprises I'd think you could get back what you put into it within reason. With basic tooling (3 and 4 jaw, steady rest, couple of centers etc) and no issues $1500 shouldn't be hard to do. Of course you will also be into it for at least another $500+ to get it there so best case it is a self funding project.

That South Bend on the other hand...

If you actually want to make stuff stick with the PM. Working on old machines is fun, but having a machine that works makes working on old machines better.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 10, 2021)

First, generically it is a 10F.  Atlas lathe model numbers on the machines that they made and sold under the Atlas badge from the beginning usually consisted of a number that was the U.S. version of the swing, a revision letter (when appropriate) and a number indicating the over-all bed length or in a few cases the maximum distance between centers.  

When the 10F camee out circa 1939, the syntax of the model numbers changed slightly to ID whether it had a vertical or a horizontal countershaft and whether it did or didn't have Timken bearings.  When the QCGB came out for the 10" circa 1947, they had just discontinued (between 1945 and 1947) the vertical countershaft, babbit bearings and the 36" and 48" 10" beds so the new model numbers that fully Identified the lathes were QC42 and QC54.

On the market, the 10" QCGB kit generally brings around $500.  So $900 isn't a bad price for a QC42 with few accessories.  Whether it is a good buy at that price or not depends upon bed condition and a few other minor things.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 10, 2021)

You seem to like fixing things up,  I can see where it would be fun to have that old lathe.   I would offer $500 bucks. If he takes the offer have done fun with it other wise have fun with your HF unit until your 1236 comes in.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 10, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> You seem to like fixing things up,  I can see where it would be fun to have that old lathe.   I would offer $500 bucks. If he takes the offer have done fun with it other wise have fun with your HF unit until your 1236 comes in.



I was trying hard to walk away from it... but you hit the nail on the head... I like fixing, or at least working on stuff... too many pending projects, but I do not care...

I have been going over the photos and identifying what is missing, and trying to search for those parts to figure out how much more I would have to spend to bring it back to its glory.  Well, using eBay, it is clear that parts are not easily available and those I have found so far, are very expensive.

This is the list of what I can identify from the photos...

Broken Cross Slide Handle
Broken Top/Tool Slide Handle
Missing Tailstock Quill Lock
Missing Tailstock Lock
Missing Tool Post
Missing Steady Rest - this one alone is over 200.00 in eBay
Missing Follower Rest
Missing Centers
Missing Face Plate
Missing Dogs
Missing Tool Holders
Missing Drill Chuck
Missing all the wrenches

And then there is the condition of the ways... clear rust on them, but can't tell if surface rust or if it runs deeper than that...

I will try to see it this week and take better photos...


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 11, 2021)

If what you really want is a project lathe, have a look at the South Bend: you'll have a much better
machine in the end though you might not want to sell it when your done.


----------



## Steve-F (Oct 11, 2021)

Here is one for comparison in my neighborhood to maybe help with bargaining  








						10 inch Atlas Craftsman lathe 42 inch bed in working condition. for Sale in San Diego, CA - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), Come check it out. . Make an offer!;




					offerup.com


----------



## wachuko (Oct 11, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> If what you really want is a project lathe, have a look at the South Bend: you'll have a much better
> machine in the end though you might not want to sell it when your done.



That one is a good 4-hour drive away...  Have not bother to call the seller... And they are asking 1200.00 for it.  So even if I negotiate down, it will be closer to 1K.  Too much hassle trying to pass that with the Finance department at home .    I know is a better lathe, but I do not like how it looks... stupid, I know, as it is a better lathe... 



Steve-F said:


> Here is one for comparison in my neighborhood to maybe help with bargaining
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  If the seller is not willing to accept 500.00 I will just walk away with no regrets... If he does accept, oh boy... I am going to have to drive straight to Ocala and hide it there somewhere... If I get home (Orlando) with it, there is going to be a lot of explaining to do, lol...

And who am I kidding... if I get the Atlas, there is no selling anything... I will end up with three lathes...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 11, 2021)

He has an offer for 750.00

Moving on... thank you all.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2021)

I would lean toward the project South Bend.
Remember, this is early to mid 40's. The spindle bearings are cast iron.
If they ever ran low on oil the lathe is junk.
Look at the spindle taper, there will be wear in the soft ways for sure.
The apron has felts for lubrication. Plenty of videos on how to inspect for wear and how to replace the felts.  
A lot of guys/gals turn out some accurate parts on these old South Bend lathes.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 11, 2021)

As you have gone this far, and as the machine is relatively close by, go ahead and go look at the machine and see what the wear status is of the bed.  If the bed has significant wear near the headstock, then assume that the bed would have to be replaced.  And so probably will several other things.  If not, then it is your decision. 

Also, lack of various accessories can be a plus but can't be counted as a negative because they did not originally come as part of the machine, regardless of make.  However, broken cranks or hand-wheels, tailstock ram locks (if actually missing, which you don't yet know) etc. that were all originally a part of the basic machine can be.

And BTW, I know that a few people here insist upon calling the tailstock ram a quill, but it is not.  A quill rotates  and can be extended under power and is a part of most vertical mills. and drill presses, but not of any single-purpose engine lathes that I can think of.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 11, 2021)

Correction to another post - at least for the past century, lathe spindle bearings have been made from or as four types.  Babbit, Brass or bronze, ball or tapered roller.  Never cast iron.  The Atlas QC42 has tapered roller spindle bearings.  Generally considered to be the best of the four.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 11, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> As you have gone this far, and as the machine is relatively close by, go ahead and go look at the machine and see what the wear status is of the bed.  If the bed has significant wear near the headstock, then assume that the bed would have to be replaced.  And so probably will several other things.  If not, then it is your decision.
> 
> Also, lack of various accessories can be a plus but can't be counted as a negative because they did not originally come as part of the machine, regardless of make.  However, broken cranks or hand-wheels, tailstock ram locks (if actually missing, which you don't yet know) etc. that were all originally a part of the basic machine can be.
> 
> And BTW, I know that a few people here insist upon calling the tailstock ram a quill, but it is not.  A quill rotates  and can be extended under power and is a part of most vertical mills. and drill presses, but not of any single-purpose engine lathes that I can think of.


It is over… he has a higher offer than what I can give him… but thank you for your comments


----------



## ChazzC (Sep 16, 2022)

Just a postscript to this old thread. There is a QC42 for sale c.lose by , asking $1,000 including two chucks, face plate and a bunch of other items. Photos look OK, so I did some research.

The QC42 is a 10F with a QC gearbox, so it is a 10 x 42 and has power cross-feed. Per a UK Atlas page (Lathes.Co.UK) the gearbox & handles are zinc alloy castings, so are prone to breaking, but cast iron replacements may still be available from Clausing.

If I had $2,000 I’d probably go check it out. Why $2,000? I’d need to replace all of my SEIG 7x stuff.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 16, 2022)

ChazzC said:


> Just a postscript to this old thread. There is a QC42 for sale cloise by , asking $1,000 including two chucks, face plate and a bunch of other items. Photos look OK, so I did some research:
> 
> The QC42 is a 10D with a QC gearbox, so it is a 10 x 42 and has power cross-feed. Per a UK Atlas page (Lathes.Co.UK) the gearbox & handles are zinc alloy castings, so are prone to breaking, but cast iron replacements may still be available from Clausing.
> 
> If I had $2,000 I’d probably go check it out. Why $2,000? I’d need to replace all of my SEIG 7x stuff.



A lot of these older lathes gave a pretty useless bed length measurement instead of the now more common between centers distance. I say pretty useless because bed length isn't the overall length of the lathe which would at least give you some idea of the foot print.

Anyway I think the 42" bed was 24" between centers, a 10x24" lathe will still be a fairly substantial upgrade in capability over even one of the larger 7x16" lathes. I'd think a lot of your tooling would transfer between the lathes, the 10" uses the same MT3 / MT2 tapers in the head stock / tail stock. If you have a QC tool post AXA is generally preferred on a 10" lathe but an OXA will usually work as well.

If you have needed tooling that wont interchange you could always continue to use it on the 7". My Sherline is far better tooled than my larger lathes so as long as a part is small, I maintain a lot of capability without going nuts tooling the larger lathes. Alternately you can sell the 7" to help fund more tooling for a bigger lathe.

$1000 is a pretty decent price for a 10" Atlas with QCGB assuming it is in decent shape.


----------



## Provincial (Sep 16, 2022)

I have had an Atlas QC42 for almost 40 years.  It has been a very useful machine, and I have used (abused?) it doing things that could barely could fit in it.  I put a 3/4 HP motor on it, and have had no problems with it handling the power.

This lathe uses the same apron feed gears, spindle/reversing/change gears, leadscrew size/thread, and half-nut system as all the later Atlas models, so the only difference would be in the QC gearbox.  I have never had a problem with my gearbox.

I have one of the last Atlas 12x36 lathes made, and other than the heavier (1/2" thick vs. 3/8") ways, the QC42 is comparable.  It is a good "starter" lathe, and I have kept mine even though I have outgrown it.  I find that I can use it for second operations, and keep a 4" Buck Adjust-Tru 6-jaw chuck installed so I can dial in the runout if necessary.  It earns its keep!


----------



## ChazzC (Sep 16, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> A lot of these older lathes gave a pretty useless bed length measurement instead of the now more common between centers distance. I say pretty useless because bed length isn't the overall length of the lathe which would at least give you some idea of the foot print.
> 
> Anyway I think the 42" bed was 24" between centers, a 10x24" lathe will still be a fairly substantial upgrade in capability over even one of the larger 7x16" lathes. I'd think a lot of your tooling would transfer between the lathes, the 10" uses the same MT3 / MT2 tapers in the head stock / tail stock. If you have a QC tool post AXA is generally preferred on a 10" lathe but an OXA will usually work as well.
> 
> ...


I agree up to a point: since this one still has the rocker-style toolpost, I'd need to make a base for QCTP anyway, so making a taller one wouldn't be an issue, and all of my cutting tools and any MT2/3-mounted tooling would be OK. However, collet chucks (including my Eccentric Engineering Flexi-Chuck, which would need an MT3 mandrel from OZ) would need modification or replacement, I'd want to add a back splash, probably want to install real DRO's on carriage & cross-slide and revise the DRO I currently have on the 7 x 16 carriage to suit the tailstock. While I was at it, replace the AC motor and pulls with a brushless DC (since the Atlas has a backer, don't need to worry about low-end torque). An interested, worthwhile project, but I'd also need someplace to put it while making the changes, and if you check out my recent thread about my shop (My Little Shop) on the HSM Forum, you'll see why this is an issue.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 16, 2022)

Understand space issues, I've got about the same area, 12x20 ft in my basement devoted to my metal shop, head space is limited (6'4" ceilings) but the area is otherwise clear of other items (no water heater etc in the way).

There is also need, if your 7x16" does the job for you then I can understand some reluctance to go bigger. I still do most of my work on the little Sherline, only going to something bigger when it won't fit. I developed a touch of lathe aquireitis along the way.


----------



## ChazzC (Sep 16, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> Understand space issues, I've got about the same area, 12x20 ft in my basement devoted to my metal shop, head space is limited (6'4" ceilings) but the area is otherwise clear of other items (no water heater etc in the way).
> 
> There is also need, if your 7x16" does the job for you then I can understand some reluctance to go bigger. I still do most of my work on the little Sherline, only going to something bigger when it won't fit. I developed a touch of lathe aquireitis along the way.


Believe me, if I had a place to put it (like the garage after Winter so I don't need to get both cars in) I'd find a way to scrape together the funds to at least purchase (and they'll deliver, load & unload for a little extra), then I could keep working on the 7 x 16, use it to fabricate parts for the Atlas, gradually add tooling, then do a swap in the basement.


----------



## Provincial (Sep 17, 2022)

Mine.


----------



## ChazzC (Sep 17, 2022)

It would just fit on the bench where I have my 7 x 16 Mini-Lathe. Unfortunately, I also have a Micro-Mill on this bench and in order to get full travel on my Mini-Mill, I need to move the Mini-Lathe out of the way under the shelf (mounted on a melamine-covered plank, a la Frank Hoose Frank Hoose Mini-Lathe Base):


----------



## twhite (Sep 17, 2022)

Provincial said:


> Mine.
> 
> View attachment 420579



Nice looking Atlas you have. I bet it can make some really nice parts. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## great white (Sep 17, 2022)

My TH42:









That's it nearing the end of a deep rebuild. I think it's a great little unit, keeping in mind it's capabilities and limitations. Will turn around 24" between centers, which is more than I'll ever need for my small projects.

And as you can see, they can be real lookers and quite the conversation piece when people are in my shop. They always gravitate towards it, I think it must be the color choice and how it compliments/emphasizes the curves and shapes in the castings. Looking nice doesn't make it any more capable though, it just makes it more enjoyable to have and use.



.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 20, 2022)

I needed to correct a statement made several posts back (plus I edited the error).  The QC42 (and the longer QC54) is not an Atlas 10D with a QCGB.  The Atlas 10D was only made for a couple of years in the mid 1930's, has the early 3/8" hub change gears, has a 96T pair of change gears and does not have power cross feed.  The QC models are 10x24 or 10x36 10F's that do have power cross feed, the later 1/2" hub gears, and an added QCGB.  And several other differences as well.


----------



## ChazzC (Sep 20, 2022)

wa5cab said:


> I needed to correct a statement made several posts back (plus I edited the error).  The QC42 (and the longer QC54) is not an Atlas 10D with a QCGB.  The Atlas 10D was only made for a couple of years in the mid 1930's, has the early 3/8" hub change gears, has a 96T pair of change gears and does not have power cross feed.  The QC models are 10x24 or 10x36 10F's that do have power cross feed, the later 1/2" hub gears, and an added QCGB.  And several other differences as well.


Sorry for the original bad info: I guess not everything on the Internet  is true, even on specialty sites.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 24, 2022)

No problem.  There is a lot of disinformation floating around the Internet.


----------

